# New Rat Owner - Cage Must Haves?



## BigEasy (Jun 28, 2015)

So I just sent off adoption/neutering payment to the rescue I will be getting my two boys from. Getting excited and putting together a cage wishlist on amazon (http://smile.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/1FRKSZN252DU5). 

Also where's the cheapest place to find this stuff? I found the cage cheaper on other sites but after shipping it's almost the same as Amazon and I get 5% cash back on Amazon purchases with 0.5% going to the rescue I'm getting the rats from. I am going to try and make as much of this stuff as I can on my own but a lot of it I'm going to have to buy. The total cost is adding up fast! How many things should I get in doubles since I'll have 2 boys? I'm guessing 2 water bottles and 2 food dishes at least?

Just wondering what you guys think are must haves? This is what I'm thinking so far. 

Basics/Necessities:
Cage
Food Dish 
Water Bottle 
Rat Food
Litter Box w/ Rock

Safety/Comfort/Exercise:
Felt to cover the metal floor/ramps
Hammocks
Wheel 
Cardboard boxes to hide in/tunnels

Chews/Toys:
Ropes
Wooden Blocks
Ledges
Plastic Rings


----------



## BigEasy (Jun 28, 2015)

I meant fleece not felt. And it won't let me edit >_>


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd probably not get the grass bed/tunnel. They are just going to pee all over them. 

The basics would be food dishes, water bottles (get atleast 2), litterboxes (I would get two for a cage that size), Bedding/litter. 

Alot of other stuff can be slowly bought overtime. Try homemade toys/boxes. Papertowel/toiletpaper rolls, cat balls, But yes everyone on your list sounds like fun  

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm
https://www.pinterest.com/shatt3rdx33/rat-toys-diy/
http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm


----------

